# Question for Plant Crazy



## Exothermic (Jan 21, 2008)

In a previous posting Plant Crazy provided a link to a CO2 diffuser:



Plant Crazy said:


> ...
> If you ever want to get a great CO2 diffuser... consider the mini vortex. Very efficient reactor... doesn't waste a bubble of CO2. It swirls up the CO2 until it dissolves. I've had mine since day one (3 1/2 years ago), and it's worked reliably ever since. Aquariumplants.com has them in stock:
> http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/pr210.htm


The product indicates that it is for small aquariums and says it is about 4" by 4". In another post, you show a photo of it in your tank.



Plant Crazy said:


>


It sounds really cool and since I would like consider getting one of these to put in my 15g (hopefully soon) planted tank, I was wondering what size tank are you using it in?

Has anyone else had experience with one these? Comments and advice greatly appreciated.

Cheers!
Rob


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I havn't had any experience with that device but I don't think Plant Crazy will be answering you anytime soon.

He's gone on a hiatus and hasn't visited the forum since February of last year


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

It's just an acrylic cylinder with a powerhead attached at an angle so it will create the 'vortex' effect.

You can actually skip the sponge on the bottom, place it the bottom substrate, and you will get whirling gravel. Apparently fish like to watch the spinning action all day. However, only downside is that all that swirling gravel will quickly scratch the tank glass/acrylic.

Another great internal CO2 reactor that is similar would be Tom Barr's internal CO2 reactor.

http://www.barrreport.com/articles/41-diy-internal-reactor-great-yeast-co2-users.html

It can be DIY for less than $15 with unparalleled diffusion rate.


----------



## Exothermic (Jan 21, 2008)

Brian, thanks for letting me know about Plant Crazy. I hope do he comes back soon.

dekstr, thanks for the info and link on the DIY reactor, but I think it sounds a little too complicated and finicky to get it right for me. At this point I'll probably just bite the bullet & order one on-line.

Cheers!
Rob


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

If you have the cash for it, its always better to order one online as it will probably always last longer than a DIY.


----------

